# New Foster Questions



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

We've been on the list at our local golden rescues for a few months and also started following a local rescue that rescues all types of dogs. Last week the site for all dogs made a post about how they could use more fosters and they were getting a lot of calls before the Labor Day weekend for people who wanted to surrender their dogs. They had to turn some away because their boarding facility was too full. The post brought me to tears and my husband and I submitted an application to be fosters. 

Saturday our foster came to live with us. I've attached a picture of our golden (Lucky) and our new foster (Debs). Debs is very loving and playful, she is 8 months and Lucky is 10 months. The first day they got along great and played for hours. 

But starting today, Lucky seems sad and isn't eating. I think it's bothering her to share her parents and her toys. We have a separate crate for Debs, and I will walk Lucky and my husband walks Debs, we take different routes to keep them apart, the puppy energy is just too much to walk them together! 

What else can we do to help our pup through this transition? We'd love to keep fostering, but not if it's going to affect our current dog negatively.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Lucky could be off his food in reaction to the stress of adding another dog. Or the foster could have brought something with her that might cause a tummy upset. Or it could all be unrelated. 

If he still won't eat dinner, try giving Lucky a Pepcid A/C tablet about 30 minutes before the meal (or before re introducing the meal , lol) and see if that helps.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Let her adjust. Having a foster dog in the home will be a great thing for her. Just be patient and she will come around.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

It takes about a week or so. Just give them plenty of attention, place a little peanut butter in both their food bowls. Walks together with your husband and you are bonding moments. Good luck!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

When I adopted Charlie I was caught off guard when Duke got stressed. They had met first (to see if it would be good fit) and hit it off so well. Duke was super excited the first day I brought Charlie home, so I was completely surprised when Duke started stressing out after about 2 days (when he realized Charlie was staying). Give it time. They'll find their footing (and you'll find yours).


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

How are the boy's doing?


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

I foster for a mixed breed rescue and also have a resident dog who is a Golden mix. I would recommend taking them for walks together with you leading one dog and your husband leading the other. That is how we introduce dogs to each other. Keep them separate and eventually you will find that they will walk side by side together with no issues. Only after they are accepting of each other on walks do I let them stay in the same room without being crated and even then I limit the time together initially. I have baby gates all over the house so I can close one area off with one dog in it and have the other dog in the other part of the house. I also use crates. You mention that there is a lot of puppy energy so maybe you can take them out separately to get the energy out and then walk them together (keeping some distance between them) so the walks are not so wild and crazy.

It is stressful when the either of the dogs are stressed and I feel for you. I know that it normally takes 1 to 2 weeks for the dogs to settle in. Hang in there if you can as you are doing an amazing thing opening your home and heart to fosters. Getting pictures of the dogs you foster after they have become a part of their forever family is the best feeling in the world! Hang in there if you can.

P.S.-your foster is adorable and so is your resident dog.


----------



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

We are doing okay, it's been about two weeks. Our pup is doing much better. We've had to feed them separately which is helping. I also got some new toys that I gave to the foster after we cut the tags off, I think she knows they are hers which I think she likes - she hardly knew what toys were when we first got her.

We are taking her to an adoption even tomorrow, I sure would love to find her a great forever home!


----------

